# Epoxy type "Bar Top" finish



## FRPTech (Mar 3, 2010)

It's been over 30 years since I've used this stuff. What is the most used product of this type? I'm looking at coating a thick oak slab for the raised section of an island. Does this stuff come in different glosses? Any updates will be helpful.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

hey there i just recently poured Mirror Coat on a piece of black walnut for a bar top and the gloss finish is high and beautiful. The 2 part epoxy is at woodcraft and it cost a pretty penny..how this helps a lil


----------



## JEC559 (Jul 1, 2009)

I didn't have a ton of places to chose from since only one local store carried it but I did not see any different gloss ratings there. I bought the largest kit and did a 39" x 8' table with it. It is great looking but very expensive.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

I believe you'll only find it in high gloss. What you do to it after it cures will determine the final sheen I would think. I've used Envirotex Lite (http://www.eti-usa.com/consum/index.html) many times on bar tops with great success. I always leave the high gloss finish but I would imagine you could take the shine out by wet sanding with high grit automorive paper (maybe 1500 grit or so). I`d talk to the manufacturer first about how to do this. 

By the way, its dirt cheap on eBay if you have the time to get it. It`s less than $30USD for 32oz. Last I checked at Home Depot (in Canada) it was approx $70 for that size.


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll throw my 2 cents in here also.

I use a product from these guys:

http://www.klearkote.com/index.htm

You get it from Wood Finishers Supply in Marietta, GA (800-548-6583).

You have to ask for product number HKK-2.

This is a two gallon kit and runs about $70.00 - for 2 gallons.

This stuff feels like a freshly waxed Vette when it's dry and in nearly water clear.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

George - have you used the Envirotex product? It'd be interesting to compare the two. The Klear Kote is a less expensive product so I think I'll look into it.


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll tell you what I know.

I used this on a 12 foot bar at a friends house last fall and followed the directions closely (but they aren't any different from anyone else's directions) and it really had a nice feel to it over very rough oak plywood and filled the grain and joints very well.

Envirotex is a good product, no question about it. I know a wood shop nearby using it on large plaques that he had placed a troopers hat, cuffs, badge, you get the idea. Then he would coat everything with the epoxy. 

It dried down well and was good and hard overnight but had a rough feel to it that while it looked fine, it just felt like we needed to wet-sand it. 

I had him try some Klear Kote on one and left him to his work for a month or so and stopped by to see what he had accomplished. He did a similar plaque and by all accounts, they looked identical (build, sheen, etc...) but the feel of the Klear Kote was much, much better.

I think you would be safe giving it a try. It worked well for me.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I will try it.

Brad


----------

